# Kalita recipes



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So I'm currently waiting to get back from offshore (in a week) and try out my new kalita wave (185).

I'm just putting feelers out for somewhere to start with a recipe/technique.

Because of the 3 small holes, is a pulse required because it slows flow, or should I add it all at once to get full immersion before it filters?

I will likely try both a few times and see what I think but I was just wondering if there are any advantages/disadvantages to either technique and which you all use.

James


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Because of the flat bed, it'll take a slightly coarser grind than say a v60 for the same weights & method.

You can vary the pour method to suit, maybe less pulses for the Kalita (relative to V60)? But overall aiming for a similar brew time & ratio.

If you have bloomed, then it will never be a full immersion brew, as the grinds will quickly sink & the brew water will be passing constantly through the bed, not hanging out with the grounds until you decide to separate them.

If you're just using the Kalita, then it's up to you. I mix up brewers, so I might make a v60 with 3-4 pulses, then for the Kalita just one pour after the bloom for the same grind & weights.

I use both methods, depending on the result in the cup (under = more & smaller pulses, over = fewer & larger pulses).

Just had a delicious, but admittedly slightly over, cup from the 185, 13.5g coffee (1+10 on Feldgrind), 90sec bloom with 20g boiling water, add rest of the water in one go & quickly (no gooseneck, 230g total), stir surface once or twice, 2:45 end, plus 20-30sec to let drips cease.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Because of the flat bed, it'll take a slightly coarser grind than say a v60 for the same weights & method.
> 
> You can vary the pour method to suit, maybe less pulses for the Kalita (relative to V60)? But overall aiming for a similar brew time & ratio.
> 
> ...


13.5g in the 185 seems like a small amount of coffee... what are your recommended ranges for the 155 and 185?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give both a try and see which I prefer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> 13.5g in the 185 seems like a small amount of coffee... what are your recommended ranges for the 155 and 185?


For this method you need a brewer that will take all the brew water in one go, 230g just fits in the 185, but wouldn't fit in the 155, so you would have to use smaller pulses (and a coarser grind).

In terms of the coffee dose? No difference between them. The base size & hole spacing on the steel 155 & 185 are the same.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

My method for the Kalita Wave 185 is something I've played with for a while

Currently:

24g coffee - Slightly coarser than V60, but not much really.

This will have 400g of water added to it.

50g goes in for the first 30 seconds - I've always gone with a 2:1 ratio for the bloom.

At 30 seconds add another 100g

At 1:00 add another 100g

The last step tends to be done by eye, rather than time. When the water is close to the surface of the coffee grounds I'll then add the last 150g of water. This tends to be about 2:00 give or take a few seconds.

Should be done by 3:30

Oddly... I know that using a ceramic 185, lifting it off the resultant brew leaves the scales showing 0g. With the glass one it shows 192g - anything within about 5g either way of that is normally pretty good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So I typically do 14/240 with 50g pulses every 30 seconds. (Last pour is a 40g). Brews can be anywhere from 2m45 to about 3m15. Typically around 2.8 on the Feld dial.

I find the kalita a lot more forgiving than the v60.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. What is the difference in the cup between a pulse pour and a 'dump' in one so to speak?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Less about a difference in the cup, more about normalising grind setting & pour to hit a good brew time.

Coarse grind = more & smaller pulses.

Fine grind = fewer & larger pulses, or a single fill.

Some say the coarsest grind that you can use to get a good extraction produces the sweetest cup. I tend to use pulses for less soluble coffees & a single fill for more soluble coffees, rather than constantly adjusting grind.

I'm getting pretty good consistency at the moment with the long bloom & very quick fill, but need to have more samples.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks again. I'll be doing a lot of experiments when I'm back


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So I just got home today. Just made a Kalita and here's what happened

18g>300g

30s bloom with 50g

125 added at 30s

125 added at 60s

Draw down finished at 2:30

I'm thinking by this that I need a finer grind is that right?

Coffee tastes good though. Good body, good mouthfeel and full flavour, I'll try a finer grind to get closer to 3minutes and see if there's much/any difference


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just made another brew. The same recipe but a slightly finer grind and I made the pour slower and more deliberate.

I added 36g for the bloom for 30s

At 30s I added water up to 175g slowly aiming for 60s

At 1:30 I again added water up to 300g slowly until the 2minute mark

This filled the brewer on the final pour more than the first one and made the draw down finish spot on, 3:31. Just waiting for it to cool


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Just made another brew. The same recipe but a slightly finer grind and I made the pour slower and more deliberate.
> 
> I added 36g for the bloom for 30s
> 
> ...


I'd try and keep your bloom weight constant. After the bloom, try and keep the intervals between the pours constant too, say every 30, 45, 60secs depending on how many you are doing & how big they are. If you're brewing with the same dose & ratio a lot, after a while you can remember the permutations off the top of your head.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Yea I have. It's because I'm used to using my chemex so I dosed 50g for bloom by accident.

My my routine for Kalita, to begin with is as above

36g bloom for 30s

Add water to 175g between 30s and 1 minute

Then 30s later at 1:30 add the remaining 125 until 2 minutes then leave

Thanks for all your help on the Kalita, its resulted in me making (what I consider) an incredible cup of coffee on my second attempt


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got a 155 recently so been playing about with that this weekend.

Grinding closer to Chemex grind than v60.

14g coffee, 250g water in:

30g bloom

30 secs - fill to 150

1m30 - fill to 250

Took 2m55 to drain, 1.48 TDS = 23.4% EY.

Surprised how coarse a grind it needs - will still have to dial that back a bit.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey jeebsy

I went into a lot of detail on pulse pouring for Kalita. I did a schedule with a mate did a video and it reviewed by MJWB who signed it off... If u pm your email I will send you the link and schedule. You can see what you think and make some suggestions...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Got a 155 recently so been playing about with that this weekend.
> 
> Grinding closer to Chemex grind than v60.
> 
> ...


This is the typical recipe I have always used with the 155. Minus the ek and refractometer. My grind is usually about half way between chemex and v60.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I do pulses... When I get to work Monday I will upload the schedule and people can see what they think...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd like to bring TDS down a wee bit so hesitant about adding in more pours but have sent you a PM - worth having a play about


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've been finding it needs a fine grind not to drain through really quickly. I'll attach a picture in a minute of the size grind I'm using. It produces a totally different cup than any Kalita I've had at a shop (a lot darker and more bodied) but I like it for totally different reasons to a 'traditional' Kalita


----------



## Geolinoooh (Feb 23, 2021)

I recently got a Kalita. Have been having great fun playing around with it. 
Not found a recipe as consistent as my V60 yet.
Thanks for sharing though guys!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Geolinoooh said:


> I recently got a Kalita. Have been having great fun playing around with it.
> Not found a recipe as consistent as my V60 yet.
> Thanks for sharing though guys!


 What's your V60 regime?

Kalita Wave isn't any less consistent than V60, if brewing at the same grind & brew size, use fewer pours for the Kalita.

E.g. If blooming then 6 pours 20s apart (taking 10s each) with V60, I bloom & use 3 pours 40s apart(taking 20s each) with Kalita Wave, last 2 pours go straight down the middle.

Just give the bloom a shake, rather than any stirring.


----------



## Geolinoooh (Feb 23, 2021)

MWJB said:


> What's your V60 regime?
> 
> Kalita Wave isn't any less consistent than V60, if brewing at the same grind & brew size, use fewer pours for the Kalita.
> 
> ...


 I suppose I don't really mean consistent. I suppose I mean less honed.
Like with any new thing I guess it just takes a while to get those little things that make the difference for your personal taste if you know what I mean.

So far my recipe I enjoy is 15g

260 filtered water

40g bloom, 35 seconds

1 pour to 150g and let drain

2nd pour to 260, with a swirl at the halfway drain point.

2.45-3mins total.

I love trying others recipes though. Just not enough days to get through them all haha!

Have a great evening.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Wave is more self-regulating, so to use the same pour regime you'd likely need to grind coarser to avoid over-extracting, or maybe try one quick fill after bloom?

The reason I used the 6 pour regime wth V60, was so that I could brew with Kalita Wave & Melitta 102 at the same grind setting & size, just altering pours, to get a comparable result.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I made this sheet which is based on the 'pulse' pour method suggested by MJWB. I find the kalita extremely consistent using this approach and it makes a sensational glacial clear cup.

Brew Profiles for Kalita, November 2020.docx


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

DoH sorry meant MWJB - sure I have made this mistake before!


----------



## Geolinoooh (Feb 23, 2021)

Nod said:


> I made this sheet which is based on the 'pulse' pour method suggested by MJWB. I find the kalita extremely consistent using this approach and it makes a sensational glacial clear cup.
> 
> Brew Profiles for Kalita, November 2020.docx 19.74 kB · 1 download


 Awesome. I'll take a look! Thanks.


----------



## Nice But (Oct 19, 2021)

Nod said:


> Hey jeebsy
> 
> I went into a lot of detail on pulse pouring for Kalita. I did a schedule with a mate did a video and it reviewed by MJWB who signed it off... If u pm your email I will send you the link and schedule. You can see what you think and make some suggestions...


 Hi I use a Kalita 185 and am new to the world of great coffee. I just wondered if your schedule is posted on the forum anywhere Nod?

Tim


----------



## Nice But (Oct 19, 2021)

Sorry Nod just found it...... Doh. Note to self....Must keep reading the thread 🤔🙃


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice But said:


> Sorry Nod just found it...... Doh. Note to self....Must keep reading the thread 🤔🙃


 I have just made a delicious brew with this method. Years later it is still going strong and used everyday! Highly recommended for a glacial style crystal clear brew&#8230;


----------



## Nice But (Oct 19, 2021)

Nod said:


> I have just made a delicious brew with this method. Years later it is still going strong and used everyday! Highly recommended for a glacial style crystal clear brew&#8230;


 @Nod 1st opportunity to have a go with the Sage grinder and your pour recipe..... wow I have a different coffee in my cup. Thanks Bud for sharing... my go too from now on 👏👏


----------

